# requests: {closed}



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

first come first serve


----------



## cherriielle (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe [her]? Thanks!


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 24, 2016)

Please consider my Mayor, Kana Kana ;; v ;;


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

accepted both, i can try starting on them tonight ;o;


----------



## Jikyul (Apr 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> accepted both, i can try starting on them tonight ;o;



Take your time, no rush <3


----------



## Seroja (Apr 24, 2016)

If you're still accepting, please consider my mayor. Your chibis are so cute <3 Thank you for considering.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe one of mine if you're interested?

[x]


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 24, 2016)

Maybe my baby Citrus or Norihime
Thank you!


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2016)

all accepted ;o;


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

finished with cherry's!



Spoiler:  












hope you like


----------



## kelpy (Apr 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> finished with cherry's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY WOW
you're improving really fast! this is really, really cute.


----------



## jiny (Apr 26, 2016)

Pasta said:


> HOLY WOW
> you're improving really fast! this is really, really cute.



weheheh thanks <3


----------



## cherriielle (Apr 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> finished with cherry's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Its so cute!!! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## jiny (Apr 27, 2016)

finished! (seroja)



Spoiler:


----------



## Seroja (Apr 28, 2016)

kianli said:


> finished! (seroja)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Aughhhhh!! Omg no way she's so adorable!! Thank you so so so much!


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

drew something..



Spoiler:  











still accepting freebies c:


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 30, 2016)

Do you think you could do:
http://imgur.com/i3mb3UR
thanks!


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

i can try ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

done:



Spoiler:


----------



## haileyphi (Apr 30, 2016)

http://sta.sh/21jkv0jsj1pu?edit=1
Maybe consider her?~


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)

she's so pretty!! will start later ^^


----------



## haileyphi (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank youu`<3


----------



## Aali (Apr 30, 2016)

Maybe her?



Spoiler: Clicky





She's a C cup and if you do draw her please do not include the cat on her hoodie 



Thanks for considering!


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

done with haileyphi's



Spoiler:  











really fun to draw!


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

drew something! might be my new oc!



Spoiler:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2016)

How have I never noticed this?



Spoiler: Of course I want one! This is my mayor ref:


----------



## haileyphi (May 1, 2016)

kianli said:


> done with haileyphi's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shes so cutee<3 Thank you!


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

haileyphi said:


> Shes so cutee<3 Thank you!



np!!!! i love her she's so pretty :O


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> How have I never noticed this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Of course I want one! This is my mayor ref:



oops! just saw this! i'll start soon


----------



## Jikyul (May 1, 2016)

just wanted to check if you've started mine ; v ;
I posted on the firs page and you accepted it >___< ;;; 
but if you cant thats totally okay ; A ; ~~


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

Jikyul said:


> just wanted to check if you've started mine ; v ;
> I posted on the firs page and you accepted it >___< ;;;
> but if you cant thats totally okay ; A ; ~~


i did accept yours ; v ;

it's because i've gotten so many cuties ! im not saying your mayor isn't cute, i just need to find time to start it.. i can't really figure out how to draw her dress, but i proooooomise i'll start sooooon! >_< sorry for worrying you!! ;;


----------



## Jikyul (May 1, 2016)

kianli said:


> i did accept yours ; v ;
> 
> it's because i've gotten so many cuties ! im not saying your mayor isn't cute, i just need to find time to start it.. i can't really figure out how to draw her dress, but i proooooomise i'll start sooooon! >_< sorry for worrying you!! ;;



OMg; ;;; 
NOno I understand that completely ; A ;
I just wanted to double check ; A :////


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

Spoiler: Jikyul











done ;; i'll try to work on mayor anthony tomorrow, since my hand hurtss


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

going to do freebs again.. here's something i drew a few mins ago! the freebs will be like this


----------



## Kaiserin (May 26, 2016)

A Picture of Sakura Please?


----------



## Aali (May 26, 2016)

my oc maybe? http://toyhou.se/394606.unnamed ty


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

Both accepted! Will start now! ;3;


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

Spoiler: ♡


----------



## Kaiserin (May 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> Spoiler: ♡



How cute! Thank You so much!♡


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

Spoiler:


----------



## kazaf (May 26, 2016)

Would you consider my mayor please?



Thank you.


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

^ sure accepted! won't start until tomorrow though


----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## Aali (May 27, 2016)

thanks for the art bloop she's so cute


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

bump. pls post refs i want to draw ; v ;


----------



## Mercedes (May 28, 2016)

Maybe a drawinf of me ? :3 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?369133-Buying-art-in-various-styles&highlight=


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

bup


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

drawing for vertigo



Spoiler:


----------



## etsusho (May 31, 2016)

Hi! Could you draw mine?


Spoiler: pic



(she has grey eyes now)




Thanks!


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

Can I request a drawing of her? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/c...kCZkSLopGb0JepsxOP5MAaKWmG366VQ2SApZ6R8T/file


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Hi! Could you draw mine?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...


sure!



Yonkorin said:


> Can I request a drawing of her? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/c...kCZkSLopGb0JepsxOP5MAaKWmG366VQ2SApZ6R8T/file


the link is broken bb 

i won't start on requests until thursday bc it's my last day of school!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

Aughh that should be the right link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ad0qlygtevbqxp5/eggs.png?dl=0
Thanks for considering~


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 31, 2016)

Aughh that should be the right link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ad0qlygtevbqxp5/eggs.png?dl=0
Thanks for considering~


----------



## jiny (May 31, 2016)

ah it works now. she's so cute!


----------



## namiieco (Jun 1, 2016)

How about her?
http://imgur.com/qYlEJCp

Thanks! Your chibis are really cute >u<


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

bump, looking for examples for some chibis i'm selling ; A ;


----------



## Aali (Jun 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> bump, looking for examples for some chibis i'm selling ; A ;



maybe my nerd? http://toyhou.se/419057.satoshi-kajir


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe one of mine?
https://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters
Thanks for considering!


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

milque


----------



## jiny (Jun 4, 2016)

Chelsaurus


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jun 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> Chelsaurus



CUTE! Thank you!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> CUTE! Thank you!!



glad you like !!! ; w ;

3 slots open for requests!


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

Yonkorin



Spoiler:


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 5, 2016)

kianli said:


> Yonkorin
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



thankyouuu it's gorgeous!! ♡


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> thankyouuu it's gorgeous!! ♡



no problem!! i love her design


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

bump!


----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)

maybe my mayor? thanks for considering 


Spoiler: x


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

focus said:


> maybe my mayor? thanks for considering
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x



omg she's so cute i'll start on her later owo


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

focus



Spoiler:


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 5, 2016)

Maybe one of my darlings
http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters


----------



## jiny (Jun 5, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Maybe one of my darlings
> http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters



i'm going to draw kat if that's alright ^^ 

i'll work on her tomorrow morning ;w;
or tonight @_@ depends​


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 5, 2016)

kianli said:


> i'm going to draw kat if that's alright ^^
> 
> i'll work on her tomorrow morning ;w;
> or tonight @_@ depends​



I would love some more Kat art :3 Thank you


----------



## Wewikk (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe my Star Wars OC



Spoiler: My Star Wars OC Fo-Fi



View attachment 167821View attachment 167822View attachment 167823View attachment 167824View attachment 167825View attachment 167826View attachment 167827View attachment 167828View attachment 167829View attachment 167830View attachment 167831View attachment 167832



Thanks


----------



## Kaiserin (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe my character?
http://i.imgur.com/AxOHwfv.png


----------



## focus (Jun 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> focus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



eeeeep thank you! i kind of forgot i requested sorryyy but thank u so much i love it


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

focus said:


> eeeeep thank you! i kind of forgot i requested sorryyy but thank u so much i love it



no problem ;7;

one slot left


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

cadbberry is done!



Spoiler:  











going to work on myuchuu's now


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> cadbberry is done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute!! Thank you!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> So cute!! Thank you!!



np 

i'm trying to work on pricing. how much would u think tht could go for?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> np
> 
> i'm trying to work on pricing. how much would u think tht could go for?



50-100tbt :3


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

My new OC Suda? http://toyhou.se/426246.suda


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> 50-100tbt :3



thank you 



Aali said:


> My new OC Suda? http://toyhou.se/426246.suda


sure, i'll see wht i cn do


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

myuchuu's is done



Spoiler:  












lel not my best but my hands hurt


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

boop


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

boop! i want some examples for a lil shop i'm going to make


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi! Would you be willing to draw her?




Thank you!


------Edit------
Oh! I just saw the question you asked in the op. Honestly, just experiment a little bit! Take elements of eyes that you find interesting, whether it be realistic eye elements or eyes that you see in art (don't steal their style though ; ; ). I created my eye style by taking a bunch of things I love about eyes... How much emotion they can have, the mix of crazy, pretty colors, how shiny abd sparkly they could be, and my style includes very round, wide eyes. I'm also a huge fan of eyelashes. So it's just a per person, different taste basis! Just experiment a bit<3


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Hi! Would you be willing to draw her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i can draw her! and thanks for the tips!


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

Ah I just read that you don't draw boys! If you didnt start mine can I swap it out for a girl oc?


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Aali said:


> Ah I just read that you don't draw boys! If you didnt start mine can I swap it out for a girl oc?



sure!


----------



## etsusho (Jun 7, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Hi! Could you draw mine?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> ...



Just wondering if you were interested in mine. 
Thanks


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Just wondering if you were interested in mine.
> Thanks



oops i completely forgot about yours ;s;

adding u on the slots


----------



## Chicha (Jun 7, 2016)

Would you consider my mayor, please?






Her skin's a little tanner/olive than in the screencap. Thanks for considering! <3


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

toukool said:


> Would you consider my mayor, please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep! adding you


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> sure!



Thank you, sorry for not seeing that earlier! http://toyhou.se/426941.takagi#1503248


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Aali said:


> Thank you, sorry for not seeing that earlier! http://toyhou.se/426941.takagi#1503248



oo she's cute, is it alright if i draw her without the vines?


----------



## Aali (Jun 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> oo she's cute, is it alright if i draw her without the vines?



If the vines are too hard feel free to leave them out


----------



## chapstick (Jun 7, 2016)

Could you do my siggy?


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Could you do my siggy?



sure


----------



## chapstick (Jun 7, 2016)

Do you like it?


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Do you like it?



yes ^^



Spoiler: EtchaSketch


----------



## Seroja (Jun 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> yes ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EtchaSketch



your new style for eyes is looking good. but I think you need to keep the white shine on the eyeballs to one side, like for example, both on the left side. and to make your chib look even better, try to make the hands a bit longer. all the way to the hips I think.


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Seroja said:


> your new style for eyes is looking good. but I think you need to keep the white shine on the eyeballs to one side, like for example, both on the left side. and to make your chib look even better, try to make the hands a bit longer. all the way to the hips I think.



thanks for the advice ^^ i'll be sure to use it next time i draw ~


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 7, 2016)

kianli said:


> yes ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EtchaSketch



TYSM THIS IS ACTUALLY REALLY CUTE<3333


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> TYSM THIS IS ACTUALLY REALLY CUTE<3333



tysm it means lots <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: toukool


----------



## jiny (Jun 7, 2016)

Spoiler: etsusho











i really like how this turned out


----------



## etsusho (Jun 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> Spoiler: etsusho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cute!
I love the little heart in her hair!
Thanks!


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Super cute!
> I love the little heart in her hair!
> Thanks!



np 

should get started on requests today ^^


----------



## chapstick (Jun 8, 2016)

So excited!


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

okay so before i started i wanted to practice on eyes and this is what happened:



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

now im going to start on other requests..


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

Spoiler: Maxibear42


----------



## Chicha (Jun 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> tysm it means lots <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Awww! It's so cute!! I love how you did the eyes! *o* Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

toukool said:


> Awww! It's so cute!! I love how you did the eyes! *o* Thank you so much!! <3



you're welcome


----------



## chapstick (Jun 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> Spoiler: Maxibear42



I love it! tysm!


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

did a little something; it's called a redraw 



Spoiler:  











here's the new one by itself in case you want to save:



Spoiler:


----------



## Seroja (Jun 8, 2016)

kianli said:


> did a little something; it's called a redraw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww I love it! teehehehe she's so cute <333 tysm for the freebie bby!


----------



## jiny (Jun 8, 2016)

Seroja said:


> awww I love it! teehehehe she's so cute <333 tysm for the freebie bby!



you're welcome ^^ i'm glad u like


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2016)

bumpppp


----------



## Milleram (Jun 10, 2016)

Could you please draw my OC, Johanna?

ref 1: http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/OC-Johanna-323415564
ref 2: http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/Johanna-Page-Doll-558965372

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Could you please draw my OC, Johanna?
> 
> ref 1: http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/OC-Johanna-323415564
> ref 2: http://sweet-misery788.deviantart.com/art/Johanna-Page-Doll-558965372
> ...



yes yes she's cute and her design is p easy !!


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

her hair was a pain in the ___ to draw so i redesigned it if it's alright..



Spoiler:  











thanks for requesting!!


----------



## Milleram (Jun 10, 2016)

Ah, thank you so much!  Sorry the hair was difficult. XD I like what you did with it, though. She looks pretty with long hair!  Thanks again!


----------



## Mints (Jun 10, 2016)

aww cute art! maybe you could consider her? (x) (x)


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

Mints said:


> aww cute art! maybe you could consider her? (x) (x)



sure! i'll get to it later owo


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 11, 2016)

you have such cute art!! quq maybe you could do deirdre??
I would like her in a seperate outfit, though. either a hospital gown or a baggy blue sweater with smol white polkadots all over it quq (and jeans)
sorry to be a pain quq


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> you have such cute art!! quq maybe you could do deirdre??
> I would like her in a seperate outfit, though. either a hospital gown or a baggy blue sweater with smol white polkadots all over it quq (and jeans)
> sorry to be a pain quq


omg! ik you from toyhou.se! im yoonshi there ovo

and sure!! i'd love to draw her she's a qt ^^


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 11, 2016)

oh my gosh!! I didn't realise that quq pfft, I'm such a scatterbrain ;v;
thank you, though!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

bumpp uvu

im done with mints's request, just need to upload to imgur //

and i'll start on vogelbiene's in a while.. in the meantime i'm accepting one more request !


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

finally uploaded to imgur procrastination is bad //



Spoiler: Mints


----------



## jiny (Jun 13, 2016)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

finished vogelbiene's!!



Spoiler


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

drew a icon thing for my oc, molly 



Spoiler:  











lmk if you want one of these !!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

bump. looking for critique !!


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

bump again


----------



## jiny (Jun 14, 2016)

finished something for someone on toyhou.se!!



Spoiler


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 15, 2016)

kianli said:


> bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




oh my gosh she looks so great!! thank you
so much quq


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

bump!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 18, 2016)

im really excited to see how your style is going to look with enough practice


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> im really excited to see how your style is going to look with enough practice



thanks! 

i am excited too c:


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

I finished someone's character @ toyhou.se

http://sta.sh/02d1ymjnb0hh


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 18, 2016)

i think some critique i could give is for you to try to make more unique poses/play around with expressions! i found i improved a lot faster when i started doing more ambitious poses, and more complicated expressions helped me comprehend how to draw faces a lot better, even if my first drawings of expressions didnt look very good

all in all the best advice i could say is to just step out of your comfort zone a lot more! the more you stretch your comfort zone, the more capable youll become

as for basic anatomy advice, from the tip of the fingers arms usually rest mid-thigh on a person, and sometimes you seem to draw arms too short. along with that, try to focus on where you draw legs in accordance to the hips. in your most recent drawing, the legs are located too far apart from where they shouldve come out of the skirt.

heres some redlines showing what i mean-


Spoiler: what youre doing










you currently have the legs coming out like this. as you can see, the legs are way too out for them to have come from the torso.


Spoiler: what you need to pay attention to










as you can see, the torso and the legs hook up fine.


Spoiler: simulating hips










you could argue the legs are more out because youre simulating hips, but as you can see, hips go out and then they typically curve back into the legs, resulting in the legs still having the same origin point from the torso. what matters is the way bones are attached, the amount of fat on the hips will not move how outwards the legs are from the torso, it might just make them look thicker.

i hope that helps you some! your art is really cute, keep up the good work!


----------



## jiny (Jun 18, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> i think some critique i could give is for you to try to make more unique poses/play around with expressions! i found i improved a lot faster when i started doing more ambitious poses, and more complicated expressions helped me comprehend how to draw faces a lot better, even if my first drawings of expressions didnt look very good
> 
> all in all the best advice i could say is to just step out of your comfort zone a lot more! the more you stretch your comfort zone, the more capable youll become
> 
> ...



thank you so much! it helps a lot


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

bump !!


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

finished something: [x]


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

something?? idk

beep


----------



## jiny (Jun 19, 2016)

8) ?


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

ta-da


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

boop!


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

preview of a commish


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

bump!


----------



## etsusho (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi!  
If you'd like, could you draw a simplified version of her:
1
or
2
(the dark dress is too busy, though; she doesn't need the jewels or that complicated of a style)

She's something new I'm trying to work on, so if you choose her, you can draw her as you please, change what you'd like.  Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Hi!
> If you'd like, could you draw a simplified version of her:
> 1
> or
> ...



Dreamselfy doesn't work on my iPad, do you have any other images?


----------



## etsusho (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, I will try to post pix when I get to my computer.


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Ok, I will try to post pix when I get to my computer.



ok!


----------



## etsusho (Jun 21, 2016)

Spoiler: pics







Thanks


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Spoiler: pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accepted


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

bump i really need more requests so i can practice.

cough i plan on selling these chibs for tbt but idk if ppl would be interested. i doubt so i need lots of practice!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

bymp


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Could you draw 2 of my OC's together?


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

Tangle said:


> Could you draw 2 of my OC's together?



yep!

pu for etsusho!

http://sta.sh/0bfnciq7jhe

lmk when saved so i can delete c:


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Alright! Um am i allow to link my Deviantart to show you? Im still not sure how to post pics XD


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

Tangle said:


> Alright! Um am i allow to link my Deviantart to show you? Im still not sure how to post pics XD



haha yes! it's okay

to link pics you can use this html


```
[img]insert link[/img]
```


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Those are Tangle

These are Talon!









ok that didnt work...


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

done!

http://sta.sh/0bkug8x3ka9

lmk when saved so i can delete :3


----------



## Tangle (Jun 22, 2016)

Omg so cute! Thank you!


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

Tangle said:


> Omg so cute! Thank you!



np ^^


----------



## etsusho (Jun 22, 2016)

kianli said:


> yep!
> 
> pu for etsusho!
> 
> ...



Just saw this!  Thanks!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 22, 2016)

etsusho said:


> Just saw this!  Thanks!!



glad you like it!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2016)

boop ^^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2016)

draw daria.



Spoiler: daria


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> draw daria.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: daria



uh i guess she'll look reallly cute tho


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## chapstick (Jun 23, 2016)

Can you redo my siggy, I changed it


----------



## jiny (Jun 23, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> Can you redo my siggy, I changed it



Sure


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Taking more requests and might ask for some pricing on my artwork ^o^


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Maxibear42 pick-up!


----------



## chapstick (Jun 24, 2016)

I can't see it...


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> I can't see it...



http://yoonbun.deviantart.com/art/Maxibear42-617331562


----------



## chapstick (Jun 24, 2016)

She is so cute! Do I pay you?


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

Maxibear42 said:


> She is so cute! Do I pay you?



you can if you'd like!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 24, 2016)

finished a sketchy thing

http://sta.sh/01lxhpuapk6b

that sushi wm is just my nickname irl don't worry about it aha


----------



## jiny (Jun 25, 2016)

boop


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

throw requests at me pls


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2016)

Can we request other characters if you already drew some for us?


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Can we request other characters if you already drew some for us?



yeah of course !!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> yeah of course !!



Would draw another one of my babs? http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Would draw another one of my babs? http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters



sure sure !! i'll draw karsin, she seems fun to draw ;;


----------



## Pearls (Jun 26, 2016)

Cute art, maybe draw one of my ocs here?


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

Cadbberry

--------

http://sta.sh/01d1mz8xd8z0


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 26, 2016)

kianli said:


> Cadbberry
> 
> --------
> 
> http://sta.sh/01d1mz8xd8z0



Super cute! Thank you


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> Super cute! Thank you



No problem! Glad you like it <3


----------



## maekii (Jun 26, 2016)

Wanna do one of my OC's? :3



Spoiler:  ♡












Thank you in advance!


----------



## jiny (Jun 26, 2016)

maekii said:


> Wanna do one of my OC's? :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sureeeeeeeee


----------



## jiny (Jun 27, 2016)

one more slot left


----------



## jiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Finished GoldieJoan's request!



Spoiler: your character is so cute omgg


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

Finished a commission for vogelbiene!


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

Finished another commission for sparklenfade1184.


----------



## aleshapie (Jun 29, 2016)

My dweeb?

http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE


----------



## jiny (Jun 29, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> My dweeb?
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE



sure


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

finished






i hope you like it!!


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

Requests are open again ;u;


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

boop ;w;


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

boop


----------



## riummi (Jul 2, 2016)

Perhaps any one from here? 
https://toyhou.se/riummi/characters


----------



## aleshapie (Jul 2, 2016)

kianli said:


> finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love her!!! So cute!!


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

riummi said:


> Perhaps any one from here?
> https://toyhou.se/riummi/characters


wow riummi are u sure you posted in the right thread  

xD i'll get started on one of your characters now  not saying who hehe



aleshapie said:


> I love her!!! So cute!!


glad you like it!!


----------



## jiny (Jul 2, 2016)

wip for riummi



Spoiler: help











im trying out a new style(?) i guess

- - - Post Merge - - -

i lost motivation rn so i'll continue tmrw i suck


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

gois i'm going to take a break from drawing for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm just kind of getting tired of it after drawing over & over again.. i'll try to pick up again someday but rn i'll just take a small hiatus from drawing

i changed my mind, i guess it was some artblock.. i'll get back on track with riummi's request & freebs in my museum shop thread asap!


----------



## jiny (Jul 3, 2016)

pu for riummi. decided to make it an icon ^u^


----------



## Pearls (Jul 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> Finished GoldieJoan's request!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your character is so cute omgg



Thank you so much! It's so cute! I can't see the image here but I got it on DA


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2016)

this gallery is up & running again! feel free to post characters for me to draw ^^


----------



## meowduck (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey cute art! Would you mind doing my mayor?
I could pay you for either if you only do one freebie c:
Thanks!


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2016)

meowduck said:


> Hey cute art! Would you mind doing my mayor?View attachment 177204View attachment 177205
> I could pay you for either if you only do one freebie c:
> Thanks!



I'd love to do both! Your mayor is really cute c:


----------



## meowduck (Jul 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> I'd love to do both! Your mayor is really cute c:



Omg thanks so much<3<3<3 and tyt<3


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2016)

bump


----------



## jiny (Jul 10, 2016)

finished with meowduck's! i still need to do the other one



Spoiler: meowduck


----------



## meowduck (Jul 10, 2016)

kianli said:


> finished with meowduck's! i still need to do the other one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: meowduck



Omg!!!<3<3 she's so cute!!<3<3<3<3 thank you so much!


----------



## jiny (Jul 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## jiny (Jul 13, 2016)

boop


----------



## jiny (Jul 18, 2016)

hallo! just want to ask.. how much would u guys price these??

http://sta.sh/2tiinltu2r9


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

here's something



Spoiler: price this??














please price these!!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 23, 2016)

Wow! You've really improved since I last saw your art.
I'd price them somewhere around 50 TBT. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

And here's a tip, try shading inside of the eyes. Also shade the whites of the eyes. 
Also you could add blush
Another thing is that you could shade the clothes to show the shadow created from the head.

Very cute art though! :3


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Wow! You've really improved since I last saw your art.
> I'd price them somewhere around 50 TBT. :>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



ok, but how do i shade inside the eye? i've tried but i can't seem to get it to look nice, aha.


----------



## Locket (Jul 24, 2016)

I, personally, think that you need more practice. Also, making things transparent will make them sell more.

I would focus on getting your lining less chunky and shaky. I'd also work on shading.


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

Locket said:


> I, personally, think that you need more practice. Also, making things transparent will make them sell more.
> 
> I would focus on getting your lining less chunky and shaky. I'd also work on shading.



uh they're not transparent bc the person who asked for the icons wanted a background. if they didn't ask i would've made it transparent. i do need to work on shading tho.......


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

bump.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> uh they're not transparent bc the person who asked for the icons wanted a background. if they didn't ask i would've made it transparent. i do need to work on shading tho.......



You could always offer both? It would then work out for everyone. 
Both transparent and backgrounds.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kianli said:


> ok, but how do i shade inside the eye? i've tried but i can't seem to get it to look nice, aha.



I can draw you an exanple of how I normally do them


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> You could always offer both? It would then work out for everyone.
> Both transparent and backgrounds.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



yeah u are right  and sure! that'll help a lot


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 24, 2016)

Spoiler: how to color/shade eyes







hope this helped! And don't be afraid to do things your own way too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: or you could do something like this with the airbrush tool :>


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2016)

Assuming you use sai? old tutorial for a style i dont really use anymore


Spoiler:  








1. fill in base color of the eye
2. using a darker color draw the iris
3. use slightly darker color to blend (about half way)
4. Luminosity layer (lowered opacity) and random bits of color (blues, pinks, etc)
5. Luminosity layer (white) for the shine


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Spoiler: how to color/shade eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks u <3



riummi said:


> Assuming you use sai? old tutorial for a style i dont really use anymore
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



o no i don't use sai, i use an ipad with the app ibispaintx but it is very similar to sai. thanks for the help! <3


----------



## jiny (Jul 25, 2016)

bump


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

taking two chibi requests cx they might be an icon, full-body, headshot, waist-up, who knows...?


----------



## treetops (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey there! Is it possible if you could do mayors? If so, could you draw her? And if not, then that's fine, you can just ignore what I said. Thanks for considering! ;u;


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 1, 2016)

toyhou.se/435920.ziroe-moerin
her maybe?


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

both accepted!


----------

